# Helpful Holistic/Homeopathic Links



## Vinnie

Just wanted to start a thread where we can post helpful links that pertain to Holistic/Homeopathic Practices for our GSDs. (Feel free to add any you might have.)

Here's a link that Natalie posted. Use this site to help you search for that Holistic Vet.

AHVMA Member Referral Search


----------



## LisaT

I have to add the site for AVCA certified chiropractors:

http://www.avcadoctors.com/search_for_avca_certified_doctor.htm


----------



## Vinnie

Just wanted to add a few things.

A great book to pick-up:
'Dr. Pitcairn's Complete Guide to Natural Health for Dogs and Cats' by Richard H. Pitcairn D.V.M.

Another great website:
B-Naturals Website


----------



## Maedchen

Shirleys Wellness Cafe 
provides a great resource for all kinds of holistic modalities


----------



## LisaT

Acupuncture/Chinese Medicine Links:

Four Paws Five Directions
http://www.dogwise.com/ItemDetails.cfm?ID=cdn153


http://www.saugertieswellness.com/scienceacup.html
http://www.usatoday.com/news/health/2005-05-09-acupuncture-cover_x.htm
http://veterinarycalendar.dvm360.com/avh...ategoryId=47263

http://www.tcmbasics.com/basics_5elements.htm
http://tuberose.com/meridians.html
http://www.acumedico.com/meridians.htm


----------



## Brightelf

This helps you find a holistic vet in your area, and tells you which services they offer!









http://www.holisticvetlist.com/index.html


----------



## LisaT

The three links to search for an acupuncture vet (the first was already listed above):

http://www.holisticvetlist.com/

http://www.ivas.org/Members/VetSearch/tabid/124/Default.aspx

http://www.aava.org/


----------

